# Looking for a new friends in Hong Kong



## creative (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey,
I am Russian girl, just arrive to HGK to open my own company. Looking for a interesting ppl to go together for drinks, disco, partys,travels...
I am 30. 
Lets meet up  
Nat


----------



## elaa (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey  I would also be interested in meeting new people  where do u live in HK island or Kowloon side?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is already a thread on meeting up. Why not join in.


Http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


----------



## kirschapfel (Feb 22, 2014)

I would be in as well. I missed the meet up today.


----------



## elaa (Feb 18, 2014)

Too bad u missed the meeting :/


----------



## kirschapfel (Feb 22, 2014)

Yep, bad luck


----------



## kirschapfel (Feb 22, 2014)

Does anyone know why we need to make 5 post to write pm?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

To stop spammers and one post wonders 

Any stupid one liners in order to boost post count will be removed


----------



## MrsLFD (Mar 4, 2014)

*What To Do In HK*

Anyone have a must do in HK? My sister and I will be there for a week. Where should we go and what should we eat? Any Suggestions will be helpful. Like your favorite hole in the wall or a special food/ shop thats amazing? Thanks in Advance. Linda


----------



## MrsLFD (Mar 4, 2014)

I can appreciate that!


----------



## VanillaSlice (Mar 7, 2014)

In response to MrsLFD:

Take a trip up The Peak (at night).

Simply Life Bakery/Cafe, Festival Walk, Kowloon Tong. Is a great quality eatery that I highly rate for value for money. The standard of food for the price they charge is tip top.

Tim Ho Wan if you want to try Michelin Starred Dim Sum on the cheap.

My fave place is Tsim Tsa Tsui Promenade. Laser show at 8pm but the view is spectacular with or without the show.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi vanilla slice how long have you been out in Hong Kong? What is your industry of work over there? Is a different lifestyle from the UK like I imagine? I'm heading out this summer


----------



## VanillaSlice (Mar 7, 2014)

Laugh.love.smile said:


> Hi vanilla slice how long have you been out in Hong Kong? What is your industry of work over there? Is a different lifestyle from the UK like I imagine? I'm heading out this summer



I'm a British Born Cantonese, and lived my entire life in England. I have visited HK a few times but only for short (2 week) holidays (where I never really appreciated what HK has to offer).

This changed last year when I was determined to discover and learn what I could and so I went out and stayed for 3 months. The trip changed my life and I now want to move out permanently.

Part of my prep is now to go back and check out the job situation. The last visit was more about me trying to figure out if HK was for me.

I am going back in the next couple of weeks.

I think the lifestyle is extremely different to my current lifestyle but in just about every way better.

I may not be there in Summer though, never say never, as I am doing my upmost to make things happen.

My best wishes for your trip, if I'm around I'd be happy to meet for some dim sum.


----------



## ajdufty (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey, I'm moving to Honk Kong tonight to start a new job and would love to meet up with people to enjoy and explore HK. It's my first visit to Asia and a little apprehensive. I'm a 24 year old male from Southampton, UK.

Please get in touch and by all means add me on Facebook.

Alan Dufty

facebook.com/ajdufty


----------

